# over filter good or bad?



## shortyg83 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a 30gal long tank that has two small oscars in it. I know the tank is too small but my 55gal broke.
Filters I have are
Penguin 350
Emporer 400
Marineland H.O.T. Magnum Pro System Canister.

I plan on running all of these on the tank. Would this be a good or bad idea?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

If the fish can handle the current, then it doesn't hurt anything.
But I don't know how beneficial all that extra filtration is. I would think the Penguin and Emporer would be plenty on that tank.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't think you can go wrong with having too much filter.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The canister would probably be ok by itself, but putting the HOB's on couldn't hurt. Go nuts!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You cant really have to much filtration. However you can have too much current produced from the filtration. Like said the hot can handle the tank on its own but the hob will help with mechanical filtration. Those two alone could do a good job but you could still add the penguin if you dont have another tank to add it onto since its better to up your filtration then to have a good filter sitting in a box.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not sure an aquarium can be overfiltered. You are either quickly oxidizing ammonia or you are not.

Current is another issue. If the tank looks like a washing machine because the 3 filters are creating so much turbulence, it may stress out your oscars.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm not sure an aquarium can be overfiltered. * You are either quickly oxidizing ammonia or you are not.*
> 
> Current is another issue. If the tank looks like a washing machine because the 3 filters are creating so much turbulence, it may stress out your oscars.










This is exactly right. Many people seem to think that extra filters mean you can handle more waste but it doesn't work that way. It's a 1=1 equation of waste to beneficial bacteria. Once you reach that point of equilibrium all you're doing is moving more water around.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

On the 30G I would just run the Emperor 400. No need to waste the electricity or use up other filters. Save them for another day.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm thinking that there's some kind of biological filtration on all 3 filters right, so I would run them all in the tank in order to keep the all filters seeded with beneficial bacteria, if in any case you decide to get another tank, you'll be able to quickly cycle the tank and stock it with more fish.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have kept alot of oscars and calot of current is not a good thing. Save you eletric and just run the canister.


----------

